# [Apr 10, 2013] AZ 420 Gathering (Tonto National Forest)



## Mossy (Mar 23, 2013)

"This year the Arizona 420 Regional will be in the Tonto national forest near the town of Globe 
We who are brothers and sisters, children of God, families of life on earth, friends of nature & of all people, children of humankind calling ourselves Rainbow Family Tribe, humbly invite: 
All races, peoples tribes communes, men, women, children, individuals-- out of love. 
All nations & national leaders--out of respect. 
All religions & religious leaders-- out of faith. 
All politicians-- out of charity, 
to join with us in gathering together for the purpose of expressing our sincere desire that there shall be peace on earth, harmony among all people. This Gathering to take place beginning april 10 thru april 24 to hold open worship, prayer, chanting or whatever is the want or desire of the people, to ask that there be a meditative, contemplative silence on Earth Day, April 22. Wherein we, the invited people of the world may consider & give honour & respect to anyone or anything that has aided in the positive evolution of humankind & nature upon this, our most beloved & beautiful world-- asking blessing upon we people of this world & hope that we people can effectively proceed to evolve, expand, & live in harmony & peace.-Amen- 


Directions: 
From Globe, AZ go north on I-60 to State Hwy 88 (also called Apache Trail).Take Hwy 88 north to Hwy 288 (also called Globe-Young Hwy) and take a right. Go 7.2 miles then take a right onto Cherry Creek Road (also called FS-203). Go 11.3 miles then take a right (look for marker) on FS-89 and you'll see parking area. 

WELCOME HOME  




Ignore all rumors of cancellation or organization! Live Lightly with the Land and People! 

THINGS TO BRING TO A RAINBOW GATHERING 
Sleeping bag/hammock, blanket, tent/tarp, toilet paper/paper towels. 
Bleach/five gallon buckets/ 
Check the weather! rain gear, appropriate clothes, etc... 
PLATE, CUP, OR BOWL, AND SPOON ! 
this will be your food dish. You will eat out of it so this is VERY IMPORTANT. Biodegradeable soaps and stuff. 
WATER, WATER, WATER, AND MORE WATER: 
Drinkable water is a very precious comodity. If you can hike some in ... or bring some to the lot and ask for some help to hike it in , you will make many people happy. Pretty much all you get to drink at rainbow gatherings is water coffee and tea. If you don't like coffee or tea, 
you may want to bring powdered drink mix(with the sugar already added). 
Sweets (especially chocolate). 
Fruits and Vegetables. Bring extra if you can to donate to the kitchens. 
Tools if you can( i.e. knife, axe, saw) there will always be firewood that needs cuttin'. 
Musical instruments (non-electrical) 
Poetry 
!!! DO NOT BRING !!! 
ALCOHOL: 
NEAR THE PARKING AREA THERE IS A PLACE CALLED "A-CAMP". 
Rainbow says "WE Love the alcoholic, but not the alcohol ". Personalities change on alcohol (and hard drugs). Sometimes people can't control themselves as well. Therefore you are respectfully asked to leave the alcohol in A-camp when you hike in to the main gathering space. 
!!! DO NOT BRING!!! 
Aggressive dogs 
Bad attitudes 
Hard drugs: Rainbow discourages the use of hard drugs of any kind. Rainbow also discourages the ABUSE of any drugs of any kind. 
Radios: also more welcome in a-camp 

Guns: never really welcomed at a gathering.. 

Please understand that all of these suggestions are "agreed" upon by concensus..No one is specificaly bound to these
decisions. 
You are asked however to respect the space of others and the rights of those who_did_ agree to concensus. 
With thanks to the hundreds of contributors 

Amendment I 

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances ( KNOW YOUR RIGHTS) "

Copy and pasted from http://therainbowfamilytribe.tribe.net/thread/f9feacc4-75d3-4e58-a679-6c84ccadc878



You can show up early and stay late for clean up. I'll be headed there tomorrow (March 24). Love and Light


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 23, 2013)

Shit. I'd love to make this but I'll be busy in Cali. Good vibes to AZ family.


----------



## Mossy (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the positive vibrations. We just went and scoped the spot, no one there yet. The gathering doesnt officially start till the 10th though. we will see what happens.


----------



## Mossy (Mar 23, 2013)

> An administrator or the event organizer has deleted this event from the system.​
> *This thread has now been automatically locked.*​


----------

